# Control manual de motores paso a paso



## Ale rey01 (Ago 22, 2007)

Hola a todos!
Tengo un proyecto sobre controlar un motor paso a paso con mucha precisión manualmente. Es decir, contar con un transductor que me permita con una rueda de mando posicionar exactamente un motor de paso.
La idea es conseguir un mando remoto para el enfoque de una lente de video/cine. Girando una rueda de mando una vuelta necesito hacer mover un motor de paso 2/3 vueltas con extrema precisión. He encontrado muchas formas de hacer mover los motores de paso entregando pulsos. 
Lo que no se me ocurre es como generar una cantidad de pulsos suficientes con la rueda de mando (podría ser un potenciómetro) como para generar una gran exactitud. Había pensado en algún tipo de ranurado en la rueda que deje pasar luz a algún fotocaptor para transformarlos en pulsos a enviar al motor, pero eso tiene una limitación en cuanto a construcción mecánica. 
También pensé en algún tipo de conversor A/D para convertir tensión después del pote en señal digital (10 bit estaría OK) y luego decodificar la señal digital en cantidad de pulsos. Tal vez podría hacerse con un PIC.
El giro del motor debe ser bidireccional. Debe respetar la dirección y velocidad de la rueda de mando.
¿alguna idea?¿?
Gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2007)

Aqui tienes la parte de potencia para controlar el PAP
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news14/nota02.htm

Respecto al manejo puedes implementar un oscilador de doble frecuencia (baja y media) y enviar los pulsos a la etapa mediante algo como uno Joystic o un conmutador de 5 botones, Adelante-rapido, adelante-fino, nada, atraz-fino, atraz-rapido.
Tambien se podria adaptar un mouse (El profecional de bola grande)


----------



## Ale rey01 (Ago 23, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta!

Para la parte de control necesito algo más que botones. Una rueda ranurada estaría buena para enviar los pulsos (vía algún emisor de luz y fotosensor). No sé cómo funcionan los mouse profesionales...
Igual me quedo pensando en un pote, un conversor A/D y una forma de decodificar ese número digital en cantidad de pulsos a enviar a la etapa de potencia del PAP. Con eso lo que busco es buena resolución para posicionar el motor con exactitud.

Gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2007)

Los mouse viejos (No opticos) poseen un sistema de disco ranurado y un par de detectores que leen pulso y sentido de giro de la rueda, esos pulsos de dan el avance de tu motor y el de sentido de giro de tu motor


----------



## Ale rey01 (Ago 26, 2007)

Gracias fogonazo!!!
Buenísimo lo del mouse. Voy a destripar alguno a ver que encuentro.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Ale rey01 (Ago 27, 2007)

Encontré que todo lo que necesitaría para concretar mi idea se consigue:

Los encoders incrementales (sensores que envían pulsos cada cierto ángulo de rotación) se venden por ejemplo en :

http://www.silge.com.ar/productos_beta.php?letra=e&marca_id=

Pensé que tendría que fabricarme uno como pudiera (igual no sé cuánto cuestan. Tal vez después de saber el precio opte por armarlo!!)

Y ya vienen drivers para motores PAP que convierten los pulsos en la secuencia lógica que hace avanzar los motores.

Solo necesito encontrar el modelo de cada cosa adecuado para lo que busco...

Seguiré investigando.
Gracias


----------



## joako123987 (May 9, 2011)

hola,tengo un monton de impresoras y me gustaria si se puede usar los  motores con las logicas para reprogamar..tengo ganas de hacer un efecto  deiluminacion sacan pero manual,tipo con joystick para dirigir la  luz..soy muy novato en electronica,pero me defiendo,se de  electricidad,no se si sirve pero bue,es lo que hay...desde ya  gracias...pd:si se puede usar algun programa diganme cual porque no  tengp la menor idea.


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 6, 2011)

Bueno, pues para el tecnologico estoy tabajando en un control manual del motor PaP con un joysitck y ya habia preguntado sobre como hacer esto con un PIC pero el comentario de fogonazo lo sentí más como regaño ¬¬ bueno, les adjunto el circuito como lo tengo funcionando y tambien un video.





El controlador es el secuenciador conocido de compuertas XOR y Flip-Flop, además de un reloj controlable por potenciometro con detector de dirección basado en el propuesto por fogonazo pero modificado por mí para operar con un solo joystick en lugar de la necesidad de un potenciometro doble, el transistor JFET actua como resistencia controlada por voltaje por lo que incrementa su conductancia al incrementar el voltaje y eso acelera el ciclo del reloj haciendo que los pasos aunmenten de frecuencia con el desplazamiento del unico pot mientras que un comparador determina el sentido y otro determina si ya salio de la posición de reposo (se debe ajustar R28 para calibrar el control por lo que recomiendo un trimpot, puede ser buena idea modificar los valores de R29 y R21 pero ya tenia esos valores y así lo dejé), los otros dos comparadores guian la logica de un optointerruptor que al bloquearse detiene automaticamente el avance del motor para evitar el forzamiendo a un sentido, la resistencia de 150Ω se conecta al emisor (el LED) y la de 10K al detector (el Fototransistor) la resistencia variable es preset para calibrar el optotransistor, en la salida es tan los transistores MPS2222 por que solo estan para enviar la señal con mayor intensidad a los cables de control (los uso para activar los optoacopladores que van en la parte de potencia del motor que va ir montado en otra posición), el circuito usa una compuerta OR con diodos y un inversor con transistor para no tener que comprar integrados solo por una compuerta, creo que puedo dejar todo así pero verifiquen las correcciones necesarias para sus aplicaciones en especial sobre el ciclo del reloj (por ejemplo elevar a R22 y colocar una resistencia en paralelo a travez de un interruptor de presión para poder tener un ajuste de avance fino) y la salida a la de potencia que controla el motor.

Aun no termino el proyecto y cualquier sugerencia o correpción es bienvenida


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 11, 2011)

Bueno pues nadie comenta sobre mi diseño, he estado haciendo unas correciones pero aún no las pruebo completamente por que solo eran valores de las resistencias, ajuste la salida de los transistores para que fuese de 20mA con el simulador según el voltaje de 4,13V que leyó el multimetro en las salidas de los flip-flops y aunque está midiendo 12mA creo que esta bien, de esta forma ya no necesito resistencias con los optoacopladores.
Tambien diseñe un PCB pero no lo publico por que puede tener detalles con los que no quiero que me culpen, luego lo hago cuando vea que todo trabaja sin problemas .


----------



## soerok (Nov 11, 2011)

Buen proyecto te has montado, para que piensas usarlo ?, vas a hacer un brazo robotico o algo así ?
El motor es bipolar supongo, que potencia usas para los motores ?


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 12, 2011)

Pues el que uso esta en configuración unipolar, sobre la potencia solo son transistores darlinton TIP120 (los elegí por el costo, la corriente y sobre todo por que ya venian con el diodo en antiparalelo) y aislado con opto acopladores, todavia me fatan algunos detalles con esta, el uso que le pienso para una bomba hidraulica ya que el maestro de electronica nos puso de trabajo hacer un sistema como el de los camiones de volteo, al final usaremos una de pistón ya que solo es por pasar la materia y mientrás se mueva ya aprobamos por que la idea original era emplear una de engranajes pero se nos complico un poco por que el taller del tecnologico no esta en condiciones para hacer las partes (ni nosotros el dinero para comprar las) por lo que el proyecto cambió a este rumbo donde el motor a pasos solo debe controlar el desplazamiento del primer pistón y sostenerlo en su posición, solo debe mover un pequeño modelo y aprovamos, pero la verdad creo que exageró un poco el maestro por que yo cuento con los conocimientos para hacer todo esto, pero apenas es el primer curso de la materia y solo habla de sistemas analogós y nos rechazó contruir un theremin.

Igual cuando lo acabé lo guardo para el proximo semestre si hacer el brazo robot, el diseño tiene muchas aplicaciónes y si puedo corregir todos los detalles en cuanto al impreso podria ser usado el mismo diseño para multiples aplicaciones, por ejemplo con los optointerruptores que detienen el motor al bloquearse se puede usar un interruptor simple para encenderlo a una velocidad constante y al llegar al final se detendria, creo que esto por ejemplo en un torno podria usarse para hacer tornillos.


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 17, 2011)

Bueno esto tiene más que ver con los componentes que utilicé, resulta que al transferirlo al PCB me di cuenta de que los LEDs indicadores se mantenían encendidos con una luz tenue, originalmente creía que era inestabilidad al no tener colocado los optointerruptores pero no, tras revisar el diseño una y otra vez no encontré que estaba mal si todo funcionó en el protoboard por lo que revisé las fotografías de este y encontré que entre la salida de U8D, 1CLK y 2CLK había colocado una resistencia al parecer de 220Ω conectada a tierra, esta no figura en el diseño por que lógicamente el circuito esta bien, pero eléctricamente por el diseño de los componentes (HD74LS08 y HD74LS73A) la caída de voltaje producida no basta para que se detenga la señal de reloj aplicada a los flip-flop, quizás con componentes de otros fabricantes no se presente este error, pero de todas formas si les da problemas verifiquen esta solución.


----------



## inspector gadget (Nov 20, 2011)

hola amigos. soy nuevo en el foro saludos. nacesito su ayuda ya que estoy empleando el motor p.a.p unipolar 17PM-H005-P1 para un proyecto de robotica pero si lo trabajo a 12v, hace su trabajo, pero se calienta exageradamente a los pocos minutos. cual es el voltaje maximo recomendado?. los pasos los trabajo con microcontrolador y el driver son 4 transistores darlington ya que el ULN2803 no aguanto lo que no ha sucedido con otros motores. la misma falla me ocurrio con un modelo 17PM-H005-P2V. ambos son de segunda mano. no encuentro datasheets por ningun lado. he trabajado con otros motores unipolares sin ningun problema pero necesito poner a funcionar motores de este tipo por ser mas faciles de conseguir,en un articulo lei que se debe colocar una resistencia de 10w en serie entre vcc y el motor pero esto ocasiona que el motor pierda torque y la R  se calienta demasiado. pueden decirme donde esta mi error? gracias por su valioso aporte.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 20, 2011)

no son similares http://www.nmbtc.com/pdf/motors/standard_hybrid/17PM-K.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2011)

inspector gadget dijo:


> ..... el motor pero esto ocasiona que el motor pierda torque y la R  se calienta demasiado. pueden decirme donde esta mi error? gracias por su valioso aporte.



Mira en el datasheet que publicó BKAR, hay una palabrita en negrilla, un poco escondida, que te aclara sobre la forma de alimentar el motor.


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 21, 2011)

¿cual es la palabrita en negritas?
mi motor tambien dice que es a 24V 2A pero con la resistencia de la bobina no se puede conectar directamente a esa corriente, de hecho en el datasheet vienen dos voltajes
Ver el archivo adjunto 62918
Por eso es que ya ni me fijo en el voltaje y me preocupo más por la corriente que lo atravieza aunque se me ha hecho complicado calibrar los transistores en la corriente por lo que emplee resistencias y estas se calentarón un poco (la temperatura ambiente era de 27ºC)


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2011)

*Chopper *

Eso quiere decir que a tu motor lo trabajas a tensión variable por PWM, a bajas RPM --> baja tensión a medida que aumentas las RPM el efecto inductivo de las bobinas del motor se hace mas importante entonces para compensar vas aumentando el ciclo de trabajo del PWM (Tensión)


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 21, 2011)

Eso explica el por que cuando queria usar altas frecuencias el motor no avanzaba, gracias fogonazo, yo lo entendí como "cobre", por no buscar el dicciónario no me di cuenta de que copper y chopper son dos cosas diferentes , de todas formas para mi aplicación no requiero más de 400Hz y esta trabajando bien, voy a ver como rediseñar el circuito para que tambien controle eso pero lo dejo para despues ya que tengo que entregar el reporte al maestro en dos dias y así como esta es funcional. Supongo que la señal analoga Tick en mi circuito puede usarse para eso si la envío a la potencia reincorporando la con JFETs para controlar la corriente que ingresa a los transistores.
¿Entonces a frecuencia maxima serian los 24V y a motor parado los 3,8V?


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 16, 2012)

Ya retomé esta cosa por que me dijeron que presentara el proyecto en la exporienta (un envento para atraer mas estudiantes al tecnológico) el driver chopper lo hice con operacionales, puede ser ajustado para cualquier corriente necesaria con cambiar un Zener y recalibrar el preset R7, el darlington puede ser remplazado por cualquier otro (como nota solo lo puse por que vi que era TO-3, no revise sus datos) pero no se si se pueda usar un MOSFET, para ajustar la corriente solo tienen que ajustar el preset al voltaje necesario usando la formula V=0.22Ω*10*A, remplazan el Zener si el voltaje es superior, en mi caso son 2A así que me da V=0.22Ω*10*2A=4.4V y me va bien con el Zener de 4.7V, por lo otro la señal para activar la bobina es a través del optoaislador me imagino que también se puede remplazar con una compuerta AND (solo que habría que regular el voltaje).
En cuanto a la alimentación recomiendo no exceder los 30V, como lo único importante es la corriente a través del resistor y la señal de activación, los detalles del motor y el transistor no son importantes, por ahora trabaja en el simulador, ahora voy a comprar las piezas para ver si también en la realidad 
En el Osciloscopio la azul es el voltaje en el inductor del motor y la naranja el de la resistencia.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 16, 2012)

Amigo te pregunto, que función cumple el optoacoplador en tu circuito? como bien dices, lo óptimo es utilizar un driver en su lugar. Además R10 debería tener un valor más bajo; Falta resistencia de polarización a GND en el transistor de salida.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 16, 2012)

cierto que olvidé esa resistencia (como nota el transistor TIP120 que uso ya la tiene internamente también el MJ11032) R10 en 10k creo que basta por que con la ganancia de 5000 de un Darlington es suficiente para la corriente que necesito (creo que con eso te da como 4A), pero igual puedes ponerlo más bajo, en cuanto al opto solo lo puso por activar el circuito de forma aislada (necesita que el opto se encienda para que pueda conducir y eso ya lo haría el secuenciador, MCU o la PC que controle el motor), podría remplazarse con una compuerta AND solo habrá que tener cuidado con el voltaje del operacional.
Como dije, esta funcionando en teoría pero tengo que probar en la practica para saberlo.


----------



## overs (Sep 22, 2012)

buenas , el problema que tengo es que tra realizar el circuito para poder controlar un motor pap unipolar este se calenta rapidamente cuando se conecta el circuito.unos 60 grados al igual que el ic 75468 el cual tambien se calienta.

La tension de entrada es de 24v.  para el motor de 34ohm por bobina. he leido que se dabe a que se deben colocar diodos para las descargas de las bobina, pero no se como realizarlo.


el esquema es el siguiente: http://electronics-diy.com/electroni...tic.php?id=516

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2012)

overs dijo:


> buenas , el problema que tengo es que tra realizar el circuito para poder controlar un motor pap unipolar este se calenta rapidamente cuando se conecta el circuito.unos 60 grados al igual que el ic 75468 el cual tambien se calienta.
> 
> La tension de entrada es de 24v.  para el motor de 34ohm por bobina. he leido que se dabe a que se deben colocar diodos para las descargas de las bobina, pero no se como realizarlo.
> 
> ...



Los diodos NO tienen nada que ver con el calentamiento.

Ese esquema sirve para demostración, si quieres implementar un sistema real, funcional y que *NO* recaliente debes trabajar el motor a tensión variable.

Baja velocidad --> Baja tensión.
Alta velocidad --> Mayor tensión.

También sería bueno que leas todo el tema


----------



## overs (Sep 22, 2012)

Fogonazo no se a que te refieres con la tension variable??
a que tension minima puedo hacer girar este tipo de motores, ya que anteriormente estaba alimentado desde una fuente de 24v.


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 22, 2012)

El 75468 que usas ya tiene los diodos internamente, ¿cuales son los datos de tu motor?


----------



## overs (Sep 22, 2012)

El otros es un airpax s42m048s57  34 ohm. 7,5º  no pone la tension de trabajo, pero cuando funcionaba en una vieja impresora estaba alimentado con 24v.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2012)

overs dijo:


> El otros es un airpax s42m048s57  34 ohm. 7,5º  no pone la tension de trabajo, pero cuando funcionaba en una vieja impresora estaba alimentado con 24v.



Si, pero seguramente lo controlaba un IC aplicado que además de los pulsos ajustaba la tensión de funcionamiento.

Prueba aplicarle 6V de alimentación, debería moverse bien.


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 22, 2012)

¿Una impresora normal de escritorio?, de ser así no creo que consuma los 660mA que le estas dando, probablemente tenia un driver cHopper, este monitorea el voltaje en una resistencia en serie a la bobina y por la ley de Ohm obtiene la corriente, cuando esta supera la necesaria interrumpe la alimentación, la corriente cae y luego la reanuda, por lo que he visto los que se polarizan directamente son de 5V.


----------



## overs (Sep 22, 2012)

Entonces alimentando con 5v o 6v. deberia de girar, que consumo puede tener ya que lo estoy haciendo con un pequeño transformador de 1 amp.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2012)

*A = V / R*

*A: *Consumo en Amperes
*V:* Tensión aplicada en Volt
*R: *Resistencia de bobinado = 34 Ω




overs dijo:


> ........La tension de entrada es de 24v.  para el motor de _*34ohm*_ por bobina. .......



6V / 34Ω = *0,176A*

*Edit:*
Esto es una estimación, ya que el motor trabaja con pulsos


----------

